# sports training



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Thank you for sharing this!


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

FDSA is a wonderful resource! Options range from on-demand videos and webinars for under $20 to six-week-long classes with three levels of participation, including on-on-one feedback about your dog from the instructor. 

Chrissi will also have a six-week-long recall class starting June 1st.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I like a lot of the webinars. They are great for me since I tend to have an oddball schedule and I will even sign up for a webinar and then just watch the recording. I love watching Petra Ford. I am so impressed by her performance at trials and really appreciate seeing how she gets there. This announcement of upcoming events caught my eye since there have been a number of discussions about different sports recently.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Do you think I still sign up to join even if I don't have a dog yet?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Fenris-wolf said:


> Do you think I still sign up to join even if I don't have a dog yet?



Of course you can!


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Fenris-wolf said:


> Do you think I still sign up to join even if I don't have a dog yet?


Sure. After they are over, a recording of the webinar, including the Q&A session that follows the presentation, will go into your library, and you can watch it back any time you want for the next year. Each time you buy a new webinar, that extends your access to a year from that date. Classes and workshops do the same, but into a separate library. I can still refer back to the very first classes I took in April of 2014.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

@lily cd re @TeamHellhound Thank you. I bought the 2 first 2 because they will be a huge help in the future, but I might buy the other 2 as well because I might have the money, but need to check first. I'm very excited.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

I got all 4 of them.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Fenris-wolf said:


> I got all 4 of them.


Welcome to the Fenzi Frenzy.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

TeamHellhound said:


> Welcome to the Fenzi Frenzy.


Thank you. 😀


----------

